# Drop leaf extension hardware



## sanfranciscocedarco (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm Building a few tables that will have a fold under extension. I want the extension to be hidden underneath. This is for a restaurant so I don't want people banging their legs into it. I ordered a kit that supports the extension and then retracts and supports it while it's folded up but it won't work for mine because my extension is 18". The biggest size they had was 9" Any ideas for a hardware solution?? I'll post the kit I have. I like the design, it's perfect but I need it twice as big. Also its a pedestal base and no aprons, That's why I haven't just used another method.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Hardware/page.aspx?p=40143&cat=3,43586










Not sure if this is what you're looking for, in any event Lee Valley offers other 
items as well.

Good luck now.


----------



## sanfranciscocedarco (Apr 25, 2014)

How have I not seen those!. Ur a lifesaver. Thanks so much!


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't think they are heavy duty enough for an 18" extension. Guess it depends on how heavy the extension is.
Do a test first before you commit…

Be carefull when you get them, them tricky bast**ds will snap your fingers if your not careful. Don't ask how I know this…


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're welcome J.D.Goldberg! Glad I could help.


----------



## sanfranciscocedarco (Apr 25, 2014)

Well it says they can support up to 88 lbs each. I'll have room to install two on the one leaf. I'm thinking it will be ok.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

> Well it says they can support up to 88 lbs each. I ll have room to install two on the one leaf. I m thinking it will be ok.
> 
> - sanfranciscocedarco


But it also says 12" maximum. at 18" there is a lot more leverage. 
I'm not saying they won't work, 
but in a commercial setting I would rather have overkill than underkill, if you know what I mean. 
It makes you look bad if you have to go back and replace them with something else. 
I would test them before you commit to a design using them. 
I've used them before, just trying to help.


----------

